# USA GP9 and Lionel GP9 photo?



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Anyone have a picture of a Lionel GP9 and USA GP9 side by side? I've got a USA GP9 and a Lionel GP30. The Lionel weighs about 1/2 again more than the USA loco. Here are some pictures:

http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i27/rmcintir/Trains/USAnLionel1.jpg








http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i27/rmcintir/Trains/USAnLionel2.jpg
http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i27/rmcintir/Trains/USAnLionel3.jpg

1:32 vs 1:29 is quite a difference it looks like...


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I use to have a GP,it was a puller!


----------

